# Crossroads 2015 Boer Kids



## Crossroads Boers

Here are our babies so far! I'll be updating this thread with new pictures regularly! 

Red doe: "Rock My Socks" (Capriole's Reddy To Rock X Capriole's Tuffy James *EN*)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Red head traditional doe: "Reddy Or Not" (sister to red doe). She is sold.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Black headed traditional doe: "Abracadabra" (Leaning Tree MJ. Hocus Pocus X LLBG Mr. League)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Spotted black headed traditional doeling: "Pocahontas" (sister to above doe)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Paint buck: "Paint Me Proud" (brother to above two does and so far the only buck kid in 2015)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

They are soooo purty!!! and stinkin' cute. and gorgeous. and absolutely adorable. and too far away for me. sigh. BUT I can still look at pictures!!!! 


I love Abracadabra's blaze  And Paint Me Proud has SUCH a cute face!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks a lot.  Abra is probably my favorite.  It's super hard to get pictures of her as she's always following me! We're raising her on a free fed lamb bar but she still associates people with food... 

Paint is definitely a cutie! I like how wide he is in the front.  Seems like his sire puts out a lot of really wide fronted kids.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Beautiful cuties!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Brink4

Oh my...I love the look of the red doe. Are you going to sell her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not planning on it at this point. We like her a lot too.  She and her sisters are our first AI babies and we're pretty excited about them. There is another sister to the red and traditional doe that isn't pictured here. She's being bottle raised by some friends and they'll send pictures tomorrow.  She is for sale.


----------



## Brink4

Crossroads Boers said:


> Not planning on it at this point. We like her a lot too.  She and her sisters are our first AI babies and we're pretty excited about them. There is another sister to the red and traditional doe that isn't pictured here. She's being bottle raised by some friends and they'll send pictures tomorrow.  She is for sale.


 I would definitely like to see her picture also!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ok.  I'll post them after I get them tomorrow.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love them all. They are growing up fast. Socks is too darn cute, especially in the 2nd pic. And Reddy Or Not is going to be one nice looking girl. They look so wide already.

You can go ahead and send Pocahontas down here. Might as well send tuff love with her too, wouldn't want her to get lonely on the trip.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! They do seem pretty wide. Pocahontas is probably the widest standing kid of all of these, but I can never seem to capture it in a photo. I think she's going to mature a lot like our other Camo daughter Dazzle. Abra will probably be thicker than Dazzle and is definitely bigger boned. 

I'm still working through our waiting list of people wanting spotted kids... but Pocahontas may end up available.  Abra probably will be too but I want to hold onto her until we see what our other girls have. Abra's just the sweetest little girl.


----------



## BCG

Love the 1 white ear 1 black ear on Pocahontas.


----------



## Tenacross

The red doe is your best one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The other side of the white ear is black with spots on it! Wish the underside was white as then we could see a tattoo way easier! :lol: 

I think I like the traditional sister better than the red... but I spend more time getting pictures of the red one.  Roxie (red) is 4lbs smaller than the traditional and not as long. They are very similar otherwise but I like the size and stretch on the traditional more.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> The other side of the white ear is black with spots on it! Wish the underside was white as then we could see a tattoo way easier! :lol:
> 
> I think I like the traditional sister better than the red... but I spend more time getting pictures of the red one.  Roxie (red) is 4lbs smaller than the traditional and not as long. They are very similar otherwise but I like the size and stretch on the traditional more.


We'll see what the judge says.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not sure if we'll get a chance to show her before she goes to her new home, but I would like to.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

See, my problem is that I'll probably end up retaining all my doelings because I get attached. I'd hold all those doelings if i were you and never let then go! Too bad that's not practical...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah really.  ^ Our herd was supposed to stay at 9 does but I think we're at 11 now with the new "keepers"! :lol: 

Here's Tuff Love. The other Reddy/Tuffy doe. She's being bottle raised by some friends and is looking pretty darn good.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Oh my goodness Pocahontas is so cute!! If only I had the funds for goats right now I would totally have her!  I haven't really ever realized that she had black on her leg!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Goodness she is way too cute. I really wish WA wasnt so far.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Aw, what a cutie! Plus she looks GREAT


----------



## Crossroads Boers

crosscandyboers said:


> Oh my goodness Pocahontas is so cute!! If only I had the funds for goats right now I would totally have her!  I haven't really ever realized that she had black on her leg!


That black leg has silver spots all over it, which looks pretty neat.  She also has a big black spot over her teat area that is covered in silver spots. Abra only has two silver spots that I can find.

If Love doesn't sell right away we might just keep her and show her! I like how she's turning out.


----------



## LadySecret

I love Love's blaze! It makes her nose look so cute! She also looks like she's growing good. She's getting stout.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I had the money! It looks like she's already used to being around dairy goats too! :lol: Love how they are turning out


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, there are a bunch of Saanen goats on their farm.  Which is why they are bottle raising her for us!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable as usual.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some pictures from today.  It was absolutely gorgeous out today! I was out there is short sleeves for a little while. Probably got close to 60 degrees!


----------



## nancy d

Love his boots!


----------



## Brink4

Love needs to make her way to Ohio!! Do you ship or work with someone who does?


----------



## DappledBoers

I can't wait for my does to kid  your kids are gorgeous


----------



## SerenitySquare

we live in east Vancouver, WA. We have 4 ND on one acre. I am hoping we do not move to a bigger place as i will have to figure out where you are and start raising boars, they are beautiful and we need a meat source besides the rabbits, mmmmm:think:.
They are sure stocky little guys and very cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, I know several people who haul.  

Thanks DappledBoers. Your girls look real close! 

SerenitySquare: We're in Mossyrock,WA.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

You take the best pics. So cute! 
I Still want to take Pocahontas home


----------



## SerenitySquare

oh wow you are pretty close. New to Washington from Central Oregon so not familair with area that well. Well maybe we will have to just go for a drive one day and come drool over your goats, hehe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aw, thanks.  

I think we're only about an hour and a 1/2 from Vancouver...  Feel free to come and visit!


----------



## spidy1

They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute, I can't wait for my girls to kid, I just love those spots!


----------



## Blackheadedboers

They are really nice looking kids, my favorite is Abra!!! if you do decided to let her go, you should let me know  !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Blackheadedboers.  I like her a lot too! We've got a couple farms on our waiting list who want her if we sell her, but if they change their minds I'll let you know! 

Here are some pictures from today.  

Included one of Dandi... looks like she passed away. LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, Dandi, what a nut! :lol: She's so funny, I've never seen a goat do that :lol: 

Love the pic of Roxi and her sister  They're all growing well, so cute, can't wait for babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Dandi is so funny. She's always doing stuff like that. Sure hope she's bred and not just a big expensive PET! :lol: I think she's at day 22 and no signs of heat or discharge. ray: 

Roxi is kind of a pill, but can be real cute sometimes.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

Haha okay, those are some good pictures!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

That picture of Dandi is SO funny!  Kids are looking great too


----------



## BCG

I hope she is bred and gives you some great kids. On the other hand, if she doesn't work for you, I call dibs. I wouldn't mind trying to breed that one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi had her first photo shoot on a lead today.  It looks like she was standing so nice for the pictures... Ha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Some of the other babies.


----------



## top_goat

I'm in love. :lovey:


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Love those babies


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crossroads Boers said:


> Roxi had her first photo shoot on a lead today.  It looks like she was standing so nice for the pictures... Ha!


That 4th pic is hilarious! She looks soooo unhappy :slapfloor: :ROFL: She's gorgeous though!


----------



## BCG

Looking good.  Roxie is a looker.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That 4th pic is hilarious! She looks soooo unhappy :slapfloor: :ROFL: She's gorgeous though!


I was going to say the same thing :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: She looks so flipping PO'ed ! Like you yelled at her and told her she wasnt getting any ice-cream later , :ROFL: But she is a stunning little doeling , even with that look on her face , lol&#8230;

And tell Dandi not to do that anymore , that would have given me a heart attack if i saw her like that :GAAH:

Man , I have to admit i completely forgot about the babies ! Im so busy waiting on Liberty and Magic ! :GAAH:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Everybody is doing good! 

Jubilee found a mama... but it's not hers. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pokey's buck "Paint" pictured at 3 weeks. He will be going to CA.  

And Pokey's doe "Pocahontas". Her and Abra will be going to the same farm in WA.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi.


----------



## mrs.beers

Oh look at them all!  They look great! And that's IT! Magic is getting on a plane and flying to NY to join us here at Frosted Pines! What a good mommy! :lovey:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And some random pictures of Magic and Liberty's kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

mrs.beers said:


> Oh look at them all!  They look great! And that's IT! Magic is getting on a plane and flying to NY to join us here at Frosted Pines! What a good mommy! :lovey:


Magic probably let her nurse 3 different times. Then her red doe would walk up and Magic would remember that she doesn't have TWO red does. LOL!


----------



## mrs.beers

WOW!! Look at Roxi!! She's awesome!!  I especially love Jubilee, too! And Paint is going to be a real LOOKER!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What part of CA is the buck going to?


----------



## Jessica84

I will take the dappled headed and the red one with a white back foot lol. They are all beautiful but I really like those two


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Rachel.  

I'm not sure what part of CA he's going to... She said it's a 13 or 14 hour drive though. 

Haha, well... Pocahontas is sold and Roxi's not going anywhere.


----------



## Jessica84

Well see I have a good eye  
Your 13 hours from me and I'm a half hour from Fresno and Madera can, so he must be going to central cali some place.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Roxi.


I get confused... Is Roxi the Tuffy James kid that I said was good?


----------



## Trickyroo

I really love that Roxi , she is such a natural 
Im also hopelessly in love with the rest of them too , lol…
Those are some lucky farms who will be welcoming those beautiful babies !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, Roxi is a Tuffy James girl.  

Roxi is a spoiled brat. We love her.


----------



## Trickyroo

And so she should be spoiled , lol..  
That's what goats are for , to be spoiled on


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I know basically nothing about Boers but even I can see that Roxi is outstanding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you very much.  She's our first result of an AI breeding.... so we're pretty excited about her.  


This is Roxi's sister Hidee yesterday. She loves to nibble on fingers. :lol:


----------



## boer_goat_show

OH MY GOSH! I wish you were closer! I just absolutely love all your goats! Especially that doe in the last picture!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

she doesn't look quite as stout as Roxie or am I allowing the difference in color to mislead my eyes?


----------



## ksalvagno

What the heck are you feeding Roxie! I can't believe how thick she is already! Everyone looks great!


----------



## DappledBoers

Who was liberty bred to?
Edit.. Nevermind I saw it 
Edit again.. Oh gosh.. I'm so confused.. Who was liberty bred to? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL.


So cute.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi is thicker than her sister, yes.  Sister weighs about 5lbs more and is several inches taller and longer. There is another sister to these two who is being bottle raised by some friends. We need to get some new pictures of her...  

DappledBoers: Liberty was bred to Capriole's Shades of Shaq.  

This is Roxi on a lead. She held still for about half a 2nd for each photo. :lol: I'm really impressed with the width down her top.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty's kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Magic's buck and one of her does.


----------



## springkids

They are looking great!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wowza.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Liberty's babies are 8 days old.


----------



## DappledBoers

Beautiful


----------



## springkids

I am sooooo jealous.....


----------



## DappledBoers

springkids said:


> I am sooooo jealous.....


Me to.. But I don't know what I am jealous of more.. The kids or the green grass!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , they all look amazing Victoria ! Im in love with Magic's buckling , something about that little guy  The does are just gorgeous , specially that little Roxi 

You got some crop of kids there ! :hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo

DappledBoers said:


> Who was liberty bred to?
> Edit.. Nevermind I saw it
> Edit again.. Oh gosh.. I'm so confused.. Who was liberty bred to? Lol


:slapfloor:

:ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, we're loving the green grass.  It finally stopped raining today.... for a whole day!!! 

Thanks Laura.  We're sure glad we got all those little paint does.  

Magic's buck is in a new home now as of yesterday.  He was a super sweet little guy! GREAT new home though.


----------



## Trickyroo

Just was looking at Liberty's babies AGAIN and i can't believe they are eight days old already !!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , my boy's gone home already ?!  But at least its a good home , maybe we , you , I feel like he's mine , lol , will get updates on how he's doing  It feels good knowing your sending them off to good homes  How's miss Liberty doing ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know... it's sad.  But yes I'll be in touch with the sweet lady that bought him. She also bought 3 of our doelings who won't be weaned for a while. 

Liberty is doing great.  She's an awesome mom!  She loves her little herd... even though her buck has never nursed from her once. He's a bottle baby but still lives with his sisters and mom.


----------



## Trickyroo

Need more pictures  How's pretty Magic doing ? Might as well update on everyone Victoria , lol…Wouldn't mind seeing all those pretty ladies again  hint….hint….hint. lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hint taken. lol I'll get new pictures today.  Magic's great. She keeps track of her girls like no other. If one of them is out of her sight she goes looking for it until she finds it. Then the other one will disappear.... so yeah, they keep her busy. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's Roxi.  She's 5 weeks old now. She's not real wide standing in the front.... but she sure is wide in the back and down her top.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't believe how fast they grow , sheesh ! Amazing build on every one of them , wow ! Gorgeous , every one of them ! 
Those group shots you got a awesome ! I love the one of them climbing the wood plank , so cute  The last picture with ears a flying is priceless , lol…! What a fun time they are having 
You've got to be so flipping proud of all of them


----------



## spidy1

hlala::drool::lovey: To bad I live in AZ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura!  They are growing up so fast. Roxi, Hidee and Love are 6 weeks old today!


----------



## caprinelivin

I LOVE THEM ALL!!! How gorgeous  And they look fantastic, you do a great job with them. Congratulations :fireworks:


----------



## BCG

They're all looking great


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone is too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are Magic's girls.  I really like them! We might keep the paint.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Jubilee, Belle and Slam.


----------



## SerenitySquare

keep it up and I will have to have one of those Boers:wink:. I am really falling in love with the breed from following yours and others threads. Also since you are only up the road it could be dangerous, hehe.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I find I am partial to the red ones myself


----------



## Trickyroo

SerenitySquare said:


> keep it up and I will have to have one of those Boers:wink:. I am really falling in love with the breed from following yours and others threads. Also since you are only up the road it could be dangerous, hehe.


Ughhh , don't get me started :GAAH::coffee2:


----------



## Trickyroo

They all look fabulous Victoria !  My how fast they grow , lol..
Loving Magic's girls !


----------



## SerenitySquare

Trickyroo said:


> Ughhh , don't get me started :GAAH::coffee2:


Laura at least you are farther away. I think they are only about an hour and a half from me, that is wayyyy to close:hair:


----------



## Trickyroo

SerenitySquare said:


> Laura at least you are farther away. I think they are only about an hour and a half from me, that is wayyyy to close:hair:


Yeah your right , lol. I don't know how your not there already , lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## packhillboers

Beautiful! Well rounded little goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Merry.


----------



## toth boer goats

I love them , growing nicely too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam.  

We're having such a hard time deciding who to keep and who to sell. Roxi and Belle are definitely staying... but we can't decide between Magic's red girl or Jubilee. :GAAH: We still have Babe (who should have dapples!) Dandi (our best doe) and Dazzle (who should have dapples) still due! How will we ever decide if they have doelings too??? :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats

Decisions decisions, LOL I know the feeling, it can be very hard indeed. 

I always seem to keep to many, I love a lot of them, my husband is getting aggravated with me, he says I need to sell more off, we have too many, but I need to go with more color does. :brickwall::grin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi.  She's so cute.


----------



## LadySecret

She's gotten so big already! Her butt's really looking good.


----------



## Tenacross

My prediction is looking pretty good there....


----------



## BCG

She's a looker. Just curious, when and how do you start them on the chain so young? Do you halter break them?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, she is gorgeous.  :camera:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , look at that J-Lo butt she's got already ! :grin:
She certainly is a looker


----------



## RPC

Man she is looking good


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks guys.  We're excited about her.



BCG said:


> She's a looker. Just curious, when and how do you start them on the chain so young? Do you halter break them?


Usually about 3 weeks is when we start. Used to be younger but that never goes well. I use a halter (like you'd use on a sheep... not a horse type halter  ) but don't use the nose band and tie it so it can't tighten when they pull back. I like it as I have a longer lead to work with vs the show lead. I keep the lead training sessions really short and (at first) let them walk where they want to and will just follow on the end of the lead. They seem to get less stressed that way and learn to work with me and not against. I'll eventually start pulling them where I want them to go as we saunter along and they eventually seem to figure out that they go where I go.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Belle... Liberty's daughter.  One of our 2 definite keepers. (Roxi's the other)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Jubliee, also out of Liberty.  It's very likely that we'll keep her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi is so entertaining (and a brat!).


----------



## toth boer goats

I love them all.


----------



## BCG

Bahaha! Roxie's face in that last pic. :sly:


----------



## Trickyroo

What a comedy act they have going , so funny , lol.
They are all gorgeous , love those white belts…

So i figured it out , I'm liking the solid reds…white belts…..and red tipped tails... Guess i just dreamed up my future (dream) herd :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are looking good!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi, M&M and Princess (traditional).


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Trickyroo said:


> What a comedy act they have going , so funny , lol.
> They are all gorgeous , love those white belts&#8230;
> 
> So i figured it out , I'm liking the solid reds&#8230;white belts&#8230;..and red tipped tails... Guess i just dreamed up my future (dream) herd :lol:


:thumb: You and me both.  That's a great color. 

Here's Abra, Poca, Hidee and Belle.


----------



## Tenacross

Awesome.


----------



## Trickyroo

Boy, Hidee is just full of herself , isn't she ? LOL. 
She's quite the model !
They are looking great , love their little faces


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Roxi, M&M and Princess (traditional).


I can't believe the stockiness of them all , especially Roxi ! 
And look at those little horns she's got going on there ! :woohoo:
Im in love with Princess' ears , she is too cute , lol. The looks on her face in those pictures is hysterical , its like someone told her bigfoot was behind her or something , :ROFL:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wait, who's the black spotted-face? I want it


----------



## BCG

My goodness! Roxi is a chunky monkey! Haha adorable! And Hidee looks like she wants to be a show doe!


----------



## SerenitySquare

they are all so beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi almost seems *too* "fat" for her age! It keeps use laughing.  She's such a spoiled brat. 

The spotty head one is Pocahontas.  She and Abra are sisters and are sold to the same farm. Hidee will be going to that farm as well and they will be shown.  :woohoo: We will show Hidee once before she leaves.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice and classy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here's "Paint". He's the brother to the black headed girls.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Love your kids - I knew nothing about Boer goats before joining here - now I see them on craigs list and go nope not nearly nice enough - they don't look like Crossroads boers. lol unfortunately Roxi is my standard now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gee, thanks for the compliment.  Glad you like the kids.  

A lot of the Boers on CL are about as bad a Boer as you'll find. lol I was just looking at some today and it nearly made me sick.  Some people just don't take care of their goats at all and yet still expect to get sky high prices for them! :shock:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are two of Liberty's kids and the newest additions from Babe.


----------



## ksalvagno

They looked great!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Beautiful babies!! OOhhhh...that little black dapple....I'm SOOOO glad I live way far away or that little baby would be at risk for a midnight goatie-naping!!


----------



## Tenacross

Love the white one with the red head.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love, love, love them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  

That's Liberty's buck (red traditional). He'll be going to Utah.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi's growing up.  Well... more out than up. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't get over the width of Paints chest ! Thats flipping crazy !
He is going to be as wide as a semi ! :lol:

They all grew , but sheesh :lol: How they fill out so fast blows my mind , i just love seeing them grow up  

Roxi is looking fabulous


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks great!


----------



## Trickyroo

Liberty's and Babe's kids are amazing ! They really are filling out and could their coats get any shinier ? 
That dapple is too much , lol.. I can't take the cuteness anymore


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful babies...and you are so right....I have not seen a nice boer around here on CL.


----------



## BCG

Oh my gosh! She's so cute in all her chubbyness!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Roxi reminds me a lot of Liberty, and they aren't even related (...as far as I know). Must be the chubby face.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!

Yeah, Paint is one wide buck. I think that's a trait that gets passed down from his sire as all of Camo's kids seem really wide. It looks like Babe's Camo kids are going to be really wide too. 

Roxi... oh my gosh she is cute and she knows it. She's also sweet, spoiled and big (fat) brat.  She does look a lot like Liberty did at this age. I don't think they are related at all! Roxi has more femininity than Liberty did.

First show is in 4 weeks! We'll be bringing 9 goats. :shock: I don't think we've ever brought that many before.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is one of Roxi's sisters "Reddy or Not" AKA Hidee. (Capriole's Tuffy James *EN* X Capriole's Reddy To Rock). The other sister is being bottle raised by some friends. We'll be getting her back tomorrow.


----------



## Tenacross

CountyLineAcres said:


> Roxi reminds me a lot of Liberty, and they aren't even related (...as far as I know). Must be the chubby face.


I was just about to say the same thing as I remember Liberty as a baby.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> First show is in 4 weeks! We'll be bringing 9 goats. :shock: I don't think we've ever brought that many before.


What show is that?


----------



## saanenkeeper

Wow such beautiful goats


----------



## RPC

Wow they are just awesome


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you guys.  

Tim: Oregon Meat Goat Producers. There is only 1 ABGA show (and 1 USBGA) but we'll only be at AF's on Sunday... so that will work for the goats we need to get inspected.


----------



## Tenacross

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> Tim: Oregon Meat Goat Producers. There is only 1 ABGA show (and 1 USBGA) but we'll only be at AF's on Sunday... so that will work for the goats we need to get inspected.


Maybe I will have a chance on Saturday!


----------



## BCG

What's the date and location?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

April 11th and 12th. Rickreall, OR: http://www.omgp.org/events.html


----------



## BCG

Oh bummer. We'll be in California for our Nor Cal Lamb Camp.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Bummer! There is the April Fool's show a weekend or two after that one...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Butterfly Kisses and Big Deal.  The other brother went to a new home in Oregon a couple days ago. He's sooooo spoiled!


----------



## RPC

Lookin good


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Love them both! You're so lucky!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish all the shows weren't on the other side of the state.  They all look fabulous, Victoria. Hopefully sometime this year I'll get to meet you guys and your goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hi5::thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  They'll be a week old tomorrow! 

Thanks Sydney.  Yeah, we still need to meet you! Hopefully sometime soon. This year at least...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Babe's kids are getting big! I love how flashy the black dappled coloring is in the sun.


----------



## RPC

They sure look like they are getting big. It's sad how fast they grow.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , gorgeous ! What beautiful color they have !
It is amazing how fast they grow !
Its a very sad day for me when i cannot pick them up and carry them around with me , lol..


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura! 

I know... they grow up so fast! It's especially sad with these ones since we don't have more babies due for 2 months! These ones will be almost weaned by then.


----------



## Jessica84

Beautiful!!! Babes is doing such a good job with my boy 
Who next in two months Dazzle??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She sure is.  She's probably one of our best moms. 

Yes, Dazzle is due on May 14th and Dandi June 2nd.


----------



## crosscandyboers

I'm excited to see what Dazzle throws! Are you girls planning on going to Wild West unless she doesn't kid by then?


----------



## CritterCarnival

You have the most beautiful goats...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too! Yes, we're planning on coming to Wild West. Hopefully she'll be nice to us and kid before then. Otherwise she may be coming with us...  

Thanks Kat.


----------



## crosscandyboers

Haha a goat kidding at a show isn't that bad  maybe she needs her own corner pen! That is our first show of the season so I'm looking forward to it. Now just have to decide on who I am taking!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some random pics from the past week or two.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute pics, LOL, they are having a blast on momma's backs. :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

You're goats look so calm how do they look so calm. my nigi is due sone a she acts like a yearling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They sure are.  Magic's paint doeling with her front hooves on the box likes to run across all the moms' backs at feeding time. The moms don't seem to mind. 

Lol. The kids aren't calm unless they are sleeping. Most of my pictures have them jumping all over the place. Sometimes I just happen to catch them standing still for half a second.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I see that Liberty's udder is looking full! Good to see since it was worrying  Gorgeous kids!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  

Yes, her udder really filled! She's just nursing that one doeling on her back(Belle). We ended up selling the other paint sister (Jubilee) on a bottle as she was still nursing on Liberty all the time... even though we gave her a bottle every 4 hours. Belle wasn't growing well at all since she refused a bottle. She's doing better now that Jubilee isn't sharing the udder. I really didn't want to sell Jubilee... but it was a perfect home for her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> They sure are.  Magic's paint doeling with her front hooves on the box likes to run across all the moms' backs at feeding time. The moms don't seem to mind.
> 
> Lol. The kids aren't calm unless they are sleeping. Most of my pictures have them jumping all over the place. Sometimes I just happen to catch them standing still for half a second.


Great pictures Victoria , they all look wonderful ! 
Just the thought of Magics baby running across the mommas back when they are eating cracked me up , what a spunky little girl&#8230;:lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura.  Yeah, she's funny!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

"Crossroads Belle Of The Ball" (out of Liberty Belle).


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Roxi and her sisters Love (bottle baby) and Hidee.


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh I'm sure loving roxi!! She is so beautiful <3


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## RPC

They look amazing


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great!


----------



## Brink4

Love is amazing!! Did she find herself a home?


----------



## BCG

Looking good


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  

Yes, she'll be going to UT with a couple others on the 15th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Jessica84 said:


> Gosh I'm sure loving roxi!! She is so beautiful <3


Thanks Jessica!  Roxi is close to becoming my new favorite doe.  She's by far my favorite kid this year! Really looking forward to showing her this weekend. She's got attitude...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Love Roxi she is still my fav but Belle looks pretty good too.


----------



## Trickyroo

They all have grown so much ! 
All are just gorgeous , I couldnt pick just one , thats for sure , lol. 
Good luck with Dazzle !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura!  

Dazzle is huge. Probably triplets.  We haven't gotten a single set of twins or singles this year! I was kind of hoping she'd have just two. Maybe she will...  Dandi looks to have 1 or maybe 2.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might be two big ones. Biagia looked to have trips and she just had an almost 13lb buck and an almost 11lb doe :lol:
I still love Roxi!


----------



## Trickyroo

Picture update soon ?  Hint….hint…


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Maybe so! I really want twins! 

Of who?


----------



## DappledBoers

When are they due?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Dazzle is due on 5/14 and Dandi on 6/2.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We're off to our first 2015 show today. :woohoo: Got everybody washed this morning and took some pics. These are a few of the kids we are bringing. Belle, Slam and Hidee.


----------



## christinajh

Oh Slam is looking good! I can't wait to come get him and my other babies in a few days!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Telly won overall grand yesterday and Rainbows won overall reserve.  Paint won junior reserve buck. I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## Tenacross

Yay! Who is "Telly"?


----------



## RPC

That's awesome congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry, haven't gotten to the pictures yet.  This is Telly. He's 13 months. Terry owns him but he's been on lease here since October. 

Rainbows won her class of 20 yearlings today and was yearling grand again. Our senior red doe Liberty Belle won Senior Reserve. Proud of her! Our juniors did ok. Belle was 3rd in 14 today and Roxi was 3rd in 9 yesterday. Hidee was right behind Roxi yesterday and in front today.


----------



## BCG

Congrats on a successful show.  

I can't wait for a show that works with my crazy schedule so I can try to get a few in the ring!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations Victoria :hug: Thats wonderful :stars:
Sounds like you had a great weekend 
Im very happy for you and all your placements , and YAY for Liberty


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Wendi and Laura.  We had a great time. I put more pictures here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/first-2015-show-177776/


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Babe's buck is looking good.  I'm going to show him this weekend. He needs a better haircut...


----------



## ksalvagno

He does look great!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

He looks great. He's going to make someone an awesome buck. 

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!


----------



## BCG

He'll catch some attention in the ring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Big was 2nd out of 8 at the show.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , he's one heckuva flashy dude ! Gorgeous !
Congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura.  He is a cool little buck. I'm glad his new owner is only two hours from us and not on the other side of the country! I may want to use him on a doe down the road...


----------



## BCG

Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice and congrats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Wendi and Pam.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Oh I'm so in love with Hidee!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here is *"Royal"-T* and *Tales Of "Valor"*, Dandi's buck kids! Their sire is Capriole's Telly by Capriole's Valor *EN* and Capriole's Telling Tails.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## RPC

Wow they look great if you were not so far away I would love to get a kid from you


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Roger.  I can't wait to see how these guys mature!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Love the one that is resting on top of mama. So sweet!


----------



## BCG

Handsome little guys.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Razzle Dazzle.  Sired by Capriole's Telly.


----------



## Trickyroo

He has fancy markings ! I love him  
Looks like he knows it too , lol...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

:shock: Razzle is most definitely a "she". LOL She is a cute little doe! 4 weeks old.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I'll take her!


----------



## RPC

She is awesome


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> :shock: Razzle is most definitely a "she". LOL She is a cute little doe! 4 weeks old.


:doh::ROFL: Oh poop , i did mean she ! So sorry Vicotoria , lol..
It's gotta be the heat today


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you had me going back looking at the behind shot again  
Such a fancy pretty girl!!! I wouldn't mind having her, but then again I don't think you have had a goat that I haven't wanted lol


----------



## Trickyroo

And i remember after posting , looking at her picture and saying , "what a pretty feminine head she has" , lolol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

CountyLineAcres said:


> I'll take her!


She will be for sale...  Although I would like to keep her and show her this summer.  I think she's going to really fill out soon. Once I put Roxi somewhere else that is. Roxi guards the creep pen and keeps the little guys out! :GAAH: I don't even know how Roxi fits through that little creep door anymore! :shock:

That's ok Laura. :lol:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We want her so bad! You're making it hard for us! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

New pics of Razzle. Her first show is in 3 weeks.


----------



## RPC

Wow she has gotten big


----------



## crosscandyboers

She is built almost identical to my dapple doe out of Camo!


----------



## Trickyroo

She's got some real pretty markings , very feminine IMO 
I love her facial markings 
Good luck at the show with her ! Have fun !


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura! I can't wait. Razzle looks a lot like her dam did at this age.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam. I'm excited to watch her mature.


----------



## toth boer goats

;-)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Very flashy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My favorite girl Roxi, now owned in partnership with Tuckernutt Boer Goats. She's getting ready for the fair here in a couple weeks. It'll be her first show since Nationals!


----------



## BCG

Roxi looks great! Great job.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Wendi.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is one of Dandi's bucks. He's 2 months old.


----------



## nancy d

Oooh, is he ever nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Your goats are so drool-worthy, my goodness, I am just always in awe of them! I absolutely love Roxi! That buck kid...your lucky you are cross country, I'd have to go on a buck knapping adventure lol!!


----------



## RPC

Wow is he awesome or what


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks.  Dandi's buck kids didn't blossom right away, but they're starting to fill out and look good now. Dandi was a late bloomer too. I'm going to be bringing her two bucks and 6 other goats to a show in 2 weeks... so we're in the middle of lead training. That's always fun. LOL


----------



## RPC

I am weaning right now which is also fun so I feel your pain


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh yes, that's fun too!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

This is Royal-T, my other Dandi/Telly buck. He's unwashed so doesn't look his best. LOL


----------



## BCG

He's nice. What are you doing with him?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks. I'm going to keep him and his brother and show them a couple times this year. One show is this coming weekend (but not ABGA  ) and the other is not until the first week of October. I might keep one of these bucks through winter and sell him next year. Not sure yet. If I happen to get points on him/them before show season is over then I will sell him/them this fall.


----------



## ksalvagno

He looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Karen.


----------



## RPC

You sure know how to make nice goats


----------



## nancy d

What? No Puyallup??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Bucks aren't allowed at Puyallup.  I'll be there with does though.


----------



## nancy d

Whew.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Nice hip and length!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wowza, very nice, love, love the red doeling too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam.  She's pretty special.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Valor and Roxi took Junior Grand and Junior Reserve at fair today! I forgot to get a picture of Roxi with the judge, but here's the buck and Razzle. Razzle won her big class of 1. LOL My older does did real well too. Pomp and Dandi took Overall Reserve and Overall Grand doe. It was Dandi's first show this year!


----------



## Trickyroo

Woo hoo :woohoo::dancing:

Congratulations :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## RPC

That's awesome congrats


----------



## crosscandyboers

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Super! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks guys! Day 2 went well too. Razzle took Junior Grand today!! Roxi was Junior Reserve. Dandi's other buck Royal took Junior Grand today too!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Great job! Big congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Julie.


----------



## nancy d

Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Forgot this one.


----------



## Tenacross

That buck is getting very handsome. Not surprised though coming from Dandi.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Tim. Dandi did good.  I just pulled her boys off yesterday and she is not a happy mama!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm bringing this guy to a show this weekend.


----------



## Tenacross

Looking forward to seeing him in person.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Good luck. He looks very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks. I'm hoping he'll do ok. He'll be young in his class. His brother is a lot bigger but I like this one more right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, yes, looking real good, he should do well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam.  He did well. Won his class on day 2 and was junior reserve. Day 1 was a different story....


----------



## toth boer goats

:hi5:


----------



## Tenacross

I had a picture of this guy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yikes. I hope I didn't have him set like that more than once! :shock: 

These ones were taken a few days ago.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, he is looking great.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Pam.


----------



## Trickyroo

The last two pics of the does laying down in their pens are so adorable 
Love all your animals , just gorgeous !

So much fun to look at all your pictures


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Dandi is pretty cute.  She really loves her babies. She still talks to her 4 months old bucks who have been weaned for 5 weeks!


----------



## Trickyroo

Crossroads Boers said:


> Dandi is pretty cute.  She really loves her babies. She still talks to her 4 months old bucks who have been weaned for 5 weeks!


Aww , she's a dedicated mommy


----------



## toth boer goats

I love that.


----------

